# Head shaking



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi guys, my mom's 5 year old Chihuahua has suddenly had bouts of his head shaking on and off for the past 2 days. She's taking him to the vet this afternoon because this is not normal for her dog and she's really concerned about him. Otherwise he seems perfectly normal in his activity level and appetite. Anyone ever heard of or experienced anything like this?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ear mites is what comes to mind. Let us know how he is!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

No news from her yet. She says he can't stop shaking his head when it starts and it's off and on. The way she describes it is she says it's like how some older/elderly folks cannot help the mild shaking that they do. I don't mean to offend anyone with that, it's just the best way she could describe it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh, like a parkinsons shake. Hmmmm..... that could be something neurological rather than just simple ear mites. I will hope for ear mites. Simple, cheap, and easy to fix.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah more like that kind of shake. I just heard from my mom and her vet took some blood and will run some tests. Her vet told her it could be minor seizures and told her to keep track of any tremors that he has. Otherwise the vet says he looks really good and healthy. Hopefully his bloodwork looks okay. :-/


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a worry. Let us know what the bloodwork shows. I was afraid it might be a small seizure as well.


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

hope all is ok , will be thinking of him . poor lil man xxx


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, fingers crossed everything is okay. I'll update when I hear the results from his bloodwork. She says the vet is not too worried yet because the tremors have not been happening for a long time (it's just started the past two days) and each time has lasted for less than 15 minutes.

No matter what happens I know he is in the best care with my mom.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Hoping everything is ok. Please update when you know something.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I hope everything turns out ok, Val. Keep us posted.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the sentiments. I will update as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Finally got the results of the bloodwork and all levels look perfectly normal. The vet told her to keep a log of all instances of the tremors for now. She says it's hasn't happened again since she took him to the vet but that's only when she is home to monitor him. Her Chihuahua is home alone for 8 hours a day Monday through Friday while they are at work so she has no idea if anything is happening while they are gone. She will keep a close eye on him and hopefully it is nothing.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

My oldest cat has sort of 'tremors' my dad/vet hasn't been able to pinpoint their cause, as he hasn't been able to see her do it, I've even tried to video tape them, it's like a mini mini seizure but not sure. I hope they figure out what's going on with your mom's chi. Could she just be shaking cause he's cold? Zoey tremors pretty good when she's cold.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope he is ok . Very glad to hear that the blood work was normal.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

cprcheetah said:


> Could she just be shaking cause he's cold? Zoey tremors pretty good when she's cold.


Her chi shivers when he's cold and she's used to seeing him do that but this shaking was different because it is only his head that shakes and not his entire body. When he does a cold shiver it's his entire body that shakes not just the head.


----------

